# Heart Of Hobbytalk Charity Auction.



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Greetings.

In May of 2007 a few guys on Hobbytalk decided to do a charity auction to benefit The American Heart Association. We raised 1,000.00 during the event. 

Only negative feedback I recieved was that some folks were not given the oppurtunity to donate to the auction. For this I am truly sorry and wish to make sure the next event that will begin Mid-August does not miss any opportunitys.

If you wish to donate a item for auction I am going to make it really easy.. Take a picture sutable for the auction website send it to me at [email protected] I will post it with a corisponding auction number. When I recieve payment for the item I will forward the shipping to you and you can send it to the winner.. This will save us shipping things all over.

For Buyers. Same as last time.. MAke the check/MO payable to one of two auctions that will recieve funds. The Ameican Cancer Society and Peace Players. http://www.peaceplayersintl.org/index.aspx

Both good solid chairtys and well deserving.Peace players is really a very cool idea.
http://www.peaceplayersintl.org/dsp_support_support.aspx
Shows how they use the money donated. and Of course Cancer affects us all in one way or another.. Join the fund raising share it on Lists put in your newsletters and get a ad on the website. i would like to see us raise a 1k for each this time around and with the Street rods that Bill and Joe and ? are working on I think we will have no problems obtaining it. Thnaks Guys its a priviledge to know each and every one of you.. Oh BTW did I mention the WL and cars RR has already donated? Or the Dragster form Coachwerks? or the....


Coach!
:wave:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Can't wait to see what comes on the block! Hoarding the spare change as we speak, I will win something.

Tremendous job Coach! Can't wait!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Duke Dave of Sealand...*

It is I... Sir Osis of DaLiver 

I hereby answer your call for help and pledge my support for your cause!!.... Treasures from the east await those who dare to endeavor to make them their very own. Riders will be dispatched swiftly to deliver these fortunes once "the block" has had it's way with them and their fate has been sealed. Is your deadline the 15th day of the 8th month of the 2007th year?

nd


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Do these items need to be slot car related or can we donate other items too?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Pete McKay said:


> Do these items need to be slot car related or can we donate other items too?



Never gave that much thought, I think anything we guys will buy for a good cause is a good thing.. so No I would say does not have to be slot related.


Dave


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I was asking because I have a moto-tool I got as a gift a while back, still new in the packaging. It's not a Dremel brand but still decent quality.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Pete McKay said:


> I was asking because I have a moto-tool I got as a gift a while back, still new in the packaging. It's not a Dremel brand but still decent quality.



Way Cool! Thanks Pete, I know I will bid on it lol.. can never have to many grinders.. lol...

Dave

Will contact you when I get back from Vegas for pics so I can add it to the Website.


Thanks Again!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Pete McKay said:


> I was asking because I have a moto-tool I got as a gift a while back, still new in the packaging. It's not a Dremel brand but still decent quality.


Not slot-related?! Ofcourse it is! Most of us hackers use one more than our tiny screwdrivers! Great donation, Pete! :thumbsup:


----------



## Martin Simone (Feb 21, 2007)

Talk about a re-gifter Petey. That was your b-day gift, next time it's going to be McDonalds food coupons. j/k, good idea though, I'll have to see if I have anything of relative value.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Martin Simone said:


> Talk about a re-gifter Petey. That was your b-day gift, next time it's going to be McDonalds food coupons. j/k, good idea though, I'll have to see if I have anything of relative value.


I think the moto-tool would be easier to auction than the blow-up sheep love doll you gave me a few years ago. I made the choice, stop giving me crap for presents. 

Coach, PM me an addy and I get this off to you on Friday or the following Tuesday.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Pete McKay said:


> I think the moto-tool would be easier to auction than the blow-up sheep love doll you gave me a few years ago. I made the choice, stop giving me crap for presents.
> 
> Coach, PM me an addy and I get this off to you on Friday or the following Tuesday.



HAR! thats too funny.. PM sent Pete...


Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Pete,
What about the doll? I need a gift for a fellow slotter that came over the border from above. :devil: 

 rr


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Naw now, I can't give up Doris, she's my port in the storm. You can ask a Scotsman to give up his sheep....


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

roadrner said:


> Pete,
> What about the doll? I need a gift for a fellow slotter that came over the border from above. :devil:
> 
> rr


Boys, I've heard in Texas they prefer cattle..... wouldn't want him to stand out (any more than he already does). And remember, it's the thought that counts.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

your all bad, and off my xmas card list...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

*Heh, heh, heh.......*

Snicker, snicker........ :devil: See you tonight in chat! 

Dave


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Ok getting back on topic...smack....

I will endevour to get some free time in the next 7 days to start posting up the website pics for the auction, thanks very much to all who have heeded the cal for donations! and Thanks in advance for those who will be writing out checks to the charitys. If you have been sitting waiting to donate please let me know now so I can frame the page and just start inserting photo's. Because we have two chairty's this time around I will do my very best to get the proceeds divided equally between the two but of course will comply with the buyers wish if they really want the money going to one charity or the other.. 

How it works..

You send a email to Gearbuster and Myself stating your maxium bid.. this will not be like ebay it will not work up to that amount.. It will be that amount.. So like I have stated earlier I will start the bidding on one of Bill and Joes hotrods at 50 bucks. So as long as no one outbids me I will be paying 50 for the car. Payment is in a check or Moneyorder to the charity itself. Only cash that should exchange hands is shipping! Last auction because it was small and I had all the items here at my place it was easier just to pay the postage and send it out. This auction has many more items and I am going to invite the DC and RC guys to join us plus the fact I played a lot of poker last week will change that lol...( No I didn't lose a lot just didn't find as many bad players to fellece oppps play against.). When the check for the charity arrives here I will either send out your item or let the person who has it send it out to you. nice and simple and for some good causes..

My Ultimate goal..

Peace players $1,000 this will pay in full for a tournement I am checking into it now to see if we can get it named the HHT tournament of Peace.

American Cancer Society as much as we can! My wife is already donating cash to top off funds for this auction in memory of her Mom.

Guys I thank you from the bottom of my heart for all the help and encouragment and the donations. we might not all get along all the time but we do awesome work when we come together.


Dave


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Coach,
Also, like I stated earlier. I'm in for a $50 bid on one on the hotrods.

Jerry


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Lagging and lame to boot*

Been a busy summer 'round here trying to make hay.

Look's like the roadsters will not be ready for this round. 

Havent really gotten much done in the slot cave as of late and as usual I'm sorely behind. It was a miracle I even got my Willy's entry in on time, fortunately I got and early start and actually deleted some of the planned mods .

The roadster windshields are in process and the final track tuning has yet to be done.

I will hang my head in lame /shame, and offer my apologies. Give me a minute or two so I can put on my asbestos britches and crash helmet then let it fly.

Those that know me are aware of how I hate to rush things. I would sooner take a blow to the head and suffer a bit of scorn than sacrifice quality to meet a deadline.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Bill Hall said:


> Been a busy summer 'round here trying to make hay.
> 
> Look's like the roadsters will not be ready for this round.
> 
> ...


No wworries MAte.. this will give us time to get more donations.. I could actually use a bit of a break myself. so take your time do a Good job and if its end of spetember so be it! More time for us to save our dimes and quarters and bid more..More times for some of the hobby shops and MGFGS to actually get involved...HINT HINT! Befre I start buying strictly off ebay and stop tossing my pesos at guys who hang out here and are not getting involved lol.. :tongue: So take your time Willie.. we never set the date for these things in stone we'll wait.. .and I think we will all be happy we did...


Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Coach! I luv you man.

Are you back from your trip early? Seems like things changed or I wasnt paying proper attention to your flight plan. Probably the latter.

Did I gather your flying back to Wisconsin? Chat was a zoo Weds and something got lost in the translation. I could barely keep up... in fact I really didnt. Be glad you bugged early and took a nap. LOL. 

As is custom, Split and I finally pulled the plug. After a brief discussion about some of the attrocities performed on vibes at Model Murdering, I said, "Whew! I need a shower after that!" Split responded, Pyew! You stink!

I had blisters on my fingers. We endoctrinated "Scafremon" and "Win 43". "Micyou" & Neal popped in for a bit as well. Boss was back and in usual good form. Nuther says Cheddy is well on the mend. Bobzilla's up to no good per usual. RR was conspicuosly absent but had an excused abscense so we didnt talk bad about him. Ed gave Depot managment the bird and it's nice to have Daddy back in da House on Weds. 

Strangely after you half blinded me and then bugged; my typing and spelling went in the "terlet". So I rekon it's like you never left. LOL.

The Barbarian Druid should be back next week and regale us with tales of Great Ulysses roughing it in the wilds of Minnie-soda.

Glad your home without incident Coach!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Roadster update*

A progress report on the HHT roadsters. Chassis mods are complete. Screw posts have been drilled and screws tapped and fit as well. Bodies have all been prefit. 

The windsheilds are roughed out. Magna-traction long rear axles have been installed and rims pressed on. Chassis have all recieved some gear buffing and standard AFX magnets were installed to give them a little more grunt, helps get ya out of the hole with the taller rear slicks.

Finally got the front wheels and tires so we should be hitting the track for some test and tune by the weekend give er take. The front wheels will have to be bored to receive the larger diameter axle. Hides will be Penn Valley. I like that they run quiet and have nice rolled/finished side wall.

Once they hit the track and I see whats up, I may have to shuffle some armatures around to ensure there are no dogs in the group.


----------

